# I'm so tired... (37 weeks)



## mrsraggle

For the last few days I've been sleeping 12+ hours at night, FORCING myself to get out of bed and then having a nap at some point during the day too. I'm so so tired and it's really bugging me! I have plenty to get on with around the house and I just can't summon the energy.

Is this normal for 37 weeks?? It's come on very suddenly. Last week I was full of beans and swimming, doing aqua natal etc.

:coffee:


----------



## NickyT75

im feeling this way too hun but its been more of a gradual thing for me :sleep: I could happily go back to bed right now but I have lots to do & zero energy to do any of it xx


----------



## Gingerspice

I have been finding sleeping a difficult thing. The other night I woke up at 4:30 and could not get back to sleep so got up and watched some films until 7:30 when I then felt tired.

Last night however though I slept like a log. I also have had the occassional nap during the day. 

I'm hoping this is a good sign that I might be able to get some 'quality' sleep before the big day!

I think its quite common though to feel drained and tired late in pregnancy - its a lot of additional weight and work on the body I suppose


----------



## Shady_R

Yep this is very normal in the last few weeks. You can go from having loads of energy to having none at all really quick. Can be a sign that things are coming close, but not always. Just rest up as much as you need to, take your time doing house work. Its not going anywhere.


----------



## littleblonde

my only advise is sleep sleep sleep. My lo is 32 days old iand i havnt had more than 2 hours in a row lol. I was the same at that point. My whole day was arranged around naps and i still slept well at night


----------



## Bingles

I am due round the same time as you and I feel exactly the same I think its normal hun xxx have you finished work?


----------



## EternalRose

I feel exactly the same hun...nesting? What nesting? Nothing has been done at all, I am really hoping this energy boost kicks in soon so its a sign that this baby is coming soon as I have so much that needs to be done. There are two brand new bottles of bleach underneath the kitchen sink that are calling my name..:wacko: x x


----------



## Bingles

EternalRose said:


> I feel exactly the same hun...nesting? What nesting? Nothing has been done at all, I am really hoping this energy boost kicks in soon so its a sign that this baby is coming soon as I have so much that needs to be done. There are two brand new bottles of bleach underneath the kitchen sink that are calling my name..:wacko: x x

Put the ear plugs in ER thats what I do when the kitchen is dirty and starts calling :blush:


----------



## EternalRose

Bingles said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same hun...nesting? What nesting? Nothing has been done at all, I am really hoping this energy boost kicks in soon so its a sign that this baby is coming soon as I have so much that needs to be done. There are two brand new bottles of bleach underneath the kitchen sink that are calling my name..:wacko: x x
> 
> Put the ear plugs in ER thats what I do when the kitchen is dirty and starts calling :blush:Click to expand...


Im going to try it hun, arrrrgh where is this nesting buzz? All I want to do is sleep....oh and EAT. :lol: x


----------



## Bingles

EternalRose said:


> Bingles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same hun...nesting? What nesting? Nothing has been done at all, I am really hoping this energy boost kicks in soon so its a sign that this baby is coming soon as I have so much that needs to be done. There are two brand new bottles of bleach underneath the kitchen sink that are calling my name..:wacko: x x
> 
> Put the ear plugs in ER thats what I do when the kitchen is dirty and starts calling :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im going to try it hun, arrrrgh where is this nesting buzz? All I want to do is sleep....oh and EAT. :lol: xClick to expand...

I know I did wonder this myself I was thinking it might kick in when I finish work. Are you at working?


----------



## EternalRose

Bingles said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same hun...nesting? What nesting? Nothing has been done at all, I am really hoping this energy boost kicks in soon so its a sign that this baby is coming soon as I have so much that needs to be done. There are two brand new bottles of bleach underneath the kitchen sink that are calling my name..:wacko: x x
> 
> Put the ear plugs in ER thats what I do when the kitchen is dirty and starts calling :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im going to try it hun, arrrrgh where is this nesting buzz? All I want to do is sleep....oh and EAT. :lol: xClick to expand...
> 
> I know I did wonder this myself I was thinking it might kick in when I finish work. Are you at working?Click to expand...

No I am not, thats probably why your tired? How comes your still working hun. x


----------



## mrsraggle

I finished work a fortnight ago. Hopefully then it means baby's on their way, OR I'll perk up this week. I hate being lazy and sleeping lots - I like to make the most of my days!


----------



## Lara310809

It could be your body's way of telling you to slow down and prepare for the coming weeks when you will need to be full of energy for the baby :shrug:

I'm a week behind you, but I'm not experiencing the tiredness like you are; as long as I don't do too much. I can walk around, as long as I take it slow and rest, but I get breathless really easily, and I get backache after sweeping _one room_ :shock: I went swimming early last week and loved it, but I was so tired for the rest of the day. I have trouble sleeping at the moment, so quality of sleep is pretty crap, though I do try to get around 9 hours per night. Whether baby lets me is another thing altogether. I was saying to my husband yesterday that I need to start cleaning the house soon (we've been moving, so everything's still up in the air), but that I would need to do things slowly, or else I'm going to be aching for weeks...


----------



## 555ann555

I'm the same way, it just feels so pathetic!

I made a big pot of carnittas yesterday afternoon and was in the kitchen for probably an hour and a half all in (out of 4 hours cooking time). Then I stood for an extra half hour preparing the burritos at dinner time which brought on really painful BH for the next 3 hours! Mo was convinced I was going to go into labour last night! 

My body is just worn out and I've still got 2.5 weeks to go!


----------



## Miss-Boo

I'm nearly 37 weeks and i've suddenly become exhausted over the last few days and it's making me so grumpy!
I was planning on doing a load of cooking to freeze for easy meals but I just can't get the energy. 
only a week ago I couldn't sleep or sit still, now I don't want to move!


----------

